# school in california



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello everybody im a sudamerican guy, and probably i will be traveling top California this new year, i would to know if there is any good school in california? whta is the best in CA?thanks a lot, muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Welcome to ChefTalk, gus20. There is no "best" school like you may think. Sorry, nobody ranks culinary schools. Nobody. Truthfully, the best school is the one that makes you feel like going there is going to be great. Go to the ACF website here for CA schools. Also check out Shaw Guides here for schools to look at, because the ACF isn't the end-all-be-all of culinary education.


----------

